# Front microphone 3.5 jack "currently unavailable"



## Gulper35 (Jul 5, 2011)

The front microphone 3.5 jack lists as "currently unavailable". It worked fine with Nuance Naturally Speaking version 11 (Vista Pro) until I installed Windows 7 Home Premium. The rear works fine for a desk mike; it does not work with the headset. I can get by with this, but I'd prefer to use the headset. I teach on the graduate level and need to write some new lectures this summer. I've gone through every testing device I can find in the Control Panel. It states that this device is working but the mike input does NOT work with either the headset or the desk mike (an older Radio Shack with one AA battery). Any ideas how to find the apparent conflict? Devices listed is IDT high definition CODEC. Any suggestions? 
Roy


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try going to start/control panel/sound.
Click the recording tab.
If the mic is listed,right click it and click enable.
The click the mic and click the properties button.
Check the different tabs and set levels,mic boost if needed
and other settings.
May get it running.
You may need to click view and select large or small icons
to display all options in the control panel first.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check your sound settings. If you have your sound set to use, for example, "surround" sound, 5.1, or any of the more advanced options, then the jacks change their assignments and are used for speakers set up in the corresponding configuration. You may have to set it to straight 2-channel stereo to get all the jacks to their customary assignments.


----------

